

What was it like in Silicon Valley after the bubble burst in the early 2000s? - tlrobinson
http://www.quora.com/What-was-it-like-in-Silicon-Valley-after-the-bubble-burst-in-the-early-2000s

======
tlrobinson
Fascinating responses on Quora, but I'm hoping some HN'ers lived to tell their
stories too...

